# March AFB Museum



## syscom3 (Mar 29, 2008)

I took today off and went to the March AFB museum in Riverside, California.

An outstanding display of warbirds, two nice museums and ongoing AFB ops awaits anyone who visits.

I even saw the airshow rehersal being done by a couple of the airplanes that will be at the show. 

I have a LOT of pics to share, so I will be posting quite a few.

Heres some teasers for you. The good stuff is on the way.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Mar 29, 2008)

I've flown over it a couple of times, but never had a chance to stop visit. In the first picture, is that an A-12 or an SR-71? I can't see the RSO's window if it's a 71.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice! Did you see practice for the Riverside show?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 29, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing SoD. Nice pics!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 29, 2008)

Cool Syscom3, cant wait to see more, many thanks!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 29, 2008)

VERY NICE!!!! Can't wait for some more pics.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 29, 2008)

Keep those pictures comin'  

TO


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 29, 2008)

Heres some more.

This set is of a B47 cockpit.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 29, 2008)

Some more.


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Man i gotta get back up there! looks like they changed alot  i was last there about 7 years ago


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2008)

Heres some more.


----------



## DBII (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures.

DBII


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Keep em comin man!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2008)

Great stuff, keep 'em coming.Sys!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2008)

Heres the B29


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 4, 2008)

hot damn that thing is big!


----------



## DBII (Apr 4, 2008)

Was that a Torra bird in the background? 

DBII


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 4, 2008)

DBII said:


> Was that a Torra bird in the background?
> 
> DBII




Yes, its a Harvard trainer converted to look like a "Val" dive bomber.


----------



## DBII (Apr 4, 2008)

I did not know that there were Torra birds not flying.

DBII


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 4, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2008)

great shots there syscom3 on the b-29


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 5, 2008)

Syscom, so are they restoring the B-29 to flight condition or to static condition?


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2008)

I posted the pics in the B29 forum, and the veterans who flew the plane said the big turbocharger on the exhaust stacks would heat up and glow cherry red. Quite a sight to see at night when contrasted with the normal blue exhaust flame.

They also said one of the great things thy remembered seeing the B29's take off from their bases in the Mariana's...... B29's taking off every 30 seconds from the parallel runways all streaming flame from the exhaust as they were on rich mixture for takeoff.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Syscom, so are they restoring the B-29 to flight condition or to static condition?



I think its only static.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2008)

heres some more


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice pics Sys.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 17, 2008)

Heres some more.

Some of these show the C17 for the next days airshow was practicing its maneuvers and I tried to be artistic.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 17, 2008)

very cool!

I like the P-59 and the B-57!!

.


----------

